# gray tree frog



## phebe121 (Jan 1, 2015)

How do i decorate his tank hes got a wood and water coconut 
coir in the bottom but nothing else hes grown in size


----------



## wellington (Jan 1, 2015)

A tree limb and some tall plants. I have a pony tail plant in my red eyed tree frogs enclosure and I also have some of the clay magnetic shelves on a couple walls.


----------



## phebe121 (Jan 1, 2015)

Do you mind posting a pic so i can see


----------



## mike taylor (Jan 1, 2015)

I have ivy in my frogs enclosure.


----------



## phebe121 (Jan 1, 2015)

mike taylor said:


> I have ivy in my frogs enclosure.



Live or fake


----------



## mike taylor (Jan 1, 2015)

Live planted in there .


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jan 2, 2015)

Lots of plants. Remember, he's a tree frog, so climb to climb on and over... Things to hide in. 
This one (NOT mine) is very nice-





FrogForum is a great place for froggles. .


----------



## phebe121 (Jan 2, 2015)

Wow thats nice


----------

